# 2011 fuel pump relay



## Osiris2448 (May 2, 2019)

I have a 2011 Sentra and I am having fuel issues. The pump is fine but I am not getting any power to it. I have been looking for the pump relay. Does anyone know where this would be. It is not in the main box under the hood. I have searched all over and can not find it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Moonstarer (Sep 23, 2021)

Did you ever find it?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's in the IPDM in the engine compartment.


----------

